# How to create a web spell



## astriemer (May 24, 2005)

I'm having difficulty coming up with an EoM version of the web spell. Anything I'm trying to do comes up being either very expensive or not really doing what the web does.

Here is what I've got so far:
Web
Create Nature 1/Create Ooze 3/Gen 7
Total MP: 11
Range: Medium
Duration: 1 hour
  Spell description as core rules.

Costs: 3 MP duration, 2 MP range, 2 MP area, 3 MP ooze effect, 1 MP create webs

Any suggestions to get it closer to 3-5 MP? Or is web, like sleep way under valued?

Along these lines, would Create Ooze be what would be used to create an Entangle-like effect as well?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 24, 2005)

Why not just this?

*Web*
Create Death 1/Create Nature 1/Gen 4
Total MP: 6
Range: Medium
Area: 20-ft. radius
Duration: One round, but enduring
Spell description as core rules.

Costs: 2 MP range, 2 MP area, 1 MP create webs, 1 MP enduring object.

In this version, you just create webs with a 1 MP effect, and use create death to make them stay around at the end of the spell's duration because they have attached to walls and such.  The DM has to adjudicate what the effect of a web is, but fortunately there are examples in the core rules -- spiders and the web spell.


----------



## Thomas5251212 (May 24, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Why not just this?
> 
> *Web*
> Create Death 1/Create Nature 1/Gen 4
> ...




A bit on the pricey side, it seems, but I've heard arguments that corebook Web is underpriced, so perhaps not.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 24, 2005)

Well, also realize that EOM spellcasters are typically a bit behind core casters in sheer power, since they have so much more flexibility.


----------



## Thomas5251212 (May 25, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Well, also realize that EOM spellcasters are typically a bit behind core casters in sheer power, since they have so much more flexibility.




Well, yes and no; I realize that's true with damage causing spells, and its hard to do most long duration or permanent effects short of Permanent Effect creation, but I wasn't sure it was the intent in general; its certainly not clear that buff spells are weaker, for example; I know people who would dearly love a spell that gave them a +10 Dex in vanilla D&D.


----------

